

Show HN: Obsessive monitoring - tluyben2

Hi all! We have been working for over two years on a data analysis product which gives you alerts (via phone/sms/e-mail) whenever input data triggers them. We built a server monitoring product with it which uses data to determine if your server is down/slow/broken etc.<p>The server monitoring part is written in Perl and open source; it is an example of how you can input your own data. A Windows version is in the making (an alpha user already made an example on codeproject.com but I wouldn't consider that production ready).<p>If you have some lazy sunday afternoon time, I hope you can give us some feedback. Bad or good, all welcome!<p>Sign up on:<p>http://observu.com
======
zekenie
Could you shed some light on what sets this apart from some of the other
server monitoring platforms?

